# Need help. Best tablet for ~130$



## Nipheria (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello I am planning to buy a tablet for around 130$ And i have no clue which is best for this kind of price. I don't trust local sellers for obvious reasons can you please help. Thanks.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-galaxy-tab-a-7-8gb-black/4943611.p?skuId=4943611

I got one. I love it. Still as fast as the day I got it. Holds a charge like a champ too. In fact, I charged my tablet sometime in December to a full charge. (doesnt have quick charging  but it doesnt take forever either like some tablets do). I went to check just the other day to see where it was at battery wise (i expected it to be completely dead). With the battery power saver on, it was at 28% and I havent touched it in a month!

So I recommend that one.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 19, 2018)

I bought a samsung tab a for $180 on sale 10" too. Has been a great tablet.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2018)

Jetster said:


> I bought a samsung tab a for $180 on sale 10" too. Has been a great tablet.


Better than their phones. 

And that is coming from someone that has been using a galaxy phone since it's first incarnation.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 19, 2018)

Jetster said:


> I bought a samsung tab a for $180 on sale 10" too. Has been a great tablet.



If he's willing to buy used, that would be a great choice.  I bought a Tab 2 9.7" OLED screen, and LOVE it, but that was $280.

The 10" is arguable better, if only for the screen aspect.


----------



## erixx (Jan 19, 2018)

I got myself a Tab S2 and it abruptly died after 3 months. Returned it. I know this happens with any hardware...


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 19, 2018)

erixx said:


> I got myself a Tab S2 and it abruptly died after 3 months. Returned it. I know this happens with any hardware...



Yikes, that sucks


----------



## Nipheria (Jan 19, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-galaxy-tab-a-7-8gb-black/4943611.p?skuId=4943611
> 
> I got one. I love it. Still as fast as the day I got it. Holds a charge like a champ too. In fact, I charged my tablet sometime in December to a full charge. (doesnt have quick charging  but it doesnt take forever either like some tablets do). I went to check just the other day to see where it was at battery wise (i expected it to be completely dead). With the battery power saver on, it was at 28% and I havent touched it in a month!
> 
> So I recommend that one.



Thats a great advise thanks. Yet i fail to see how is a 8gb tablet going to be usefull? Im buying it for my nephew and he probably will download a ton of games so will 8gb be enough?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 19, 2018)

Nipheria said:


> Thats a great advise thanks. Yet i fail to see how is a 8gb tablet going to be usefull? Im buying it for my nephew and he probably will download a ton of games so will 8gb be enough?



It has a MicroSD slot for up to 256Gb additional:  https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_tab_a_7_0_(2016)-7880.php


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 19, 2018)

samsung galaxy Tab 4 is cheap, and good quality. the 7" is decent if screen size isnt super important

ive hada 10+" and a 8" for years, and they work great


----------

